# Snake found in water shutoff cylinder. Help me ID it.



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

My plumber found this little guy hanging out in our water shutoff cylinder by the street in the front yard. Can anyone ID it from the pic below?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Got any better pics?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hard to tell from that pic but maybe a marsh brown snake?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hognose, maybe?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Hognose, maybe?



that was kind of my thoughts as well but better pics might help

although never having heard of a marsh brown snake I looked up a few of them and it could be the guy as well.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Here are all of the pics I took:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

what ever it is , it's just a baby:laughing:


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

it looks more like a marsh brown snake than a hognose. Hognoses have a more distinct pattern on skin and are either lighter or darker than what's on the photo.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I not well acquainted with baby or juvenile snakes but an adult Hog Nose will will have a hardened turned up nose. The structure's purpose is to root out buried toads.

A bull snake could be another option but I believe we can rule out Rattle, Copper Head, Cotton Mouth, King Cobra and Python.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It does appear to be the marsh brown snake instead of a hognose:


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A bull snake could be another option but I believe we can rule out Rattle, Copper Head, Cotton Mouth, King Cobra and Python.


It looks pretty close to a copperhead to me and the hourglass shape on the back and the triangular shape of the head are also there.

my neighbor indicated one of her children had a near miss with a copperhead a few years back.

So, unless I know for certain, I'm assuming to be on the lookout for a family of young copperhead snakes. Kids will be wearing boots from now on around the creek behind our house and when playing in the woods.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

That snake your plumber find is a little Baby snake. I think that is Hognose.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

So far "decay" snake is the best answer I've got. Our window installer is very familiar with those and he insists that's it.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

It looks more like an immature Copperhead.
I have a lot of them around the junk pile I'm trying to clear out.
Just because it's young,DON'T think it's not deadly. Young venomous snakes can't control the amount of venom they inject,so they can be deadlier than an adult !


----------

